# Looking at getting my Cruze tuned



## gtbakes (May 29, 2015)

Hey everyone. I am looking at getting my Eco cruze tuned. It has 63,000 miles on it and has a manual trans. It is bone stock. Is there any other good mods I have to do before tuning it? Or is tuning it the best place to start? What tuner is the best? Bully Dog, Vtuner, Trifecta? I am leaning towards Trifecta. If I go with Trifecta how does it work? Do I have to send in my ECM or do I get a flash tuner? Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Given the nature of the question I moved this from WOT-Tuning to General. WOT-Tuning is a Trifecta reseller/support vendor and the WOT-Tuning is their forum. To answer your question, Trifecta, Vermont, and BNR all have tunes for the Cruze.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

BNR's got you covered! Lots of options!

*​*Tuning

^ Click for Cruze tuning products


----------

